# Neymar: ecco il Real. Offerto Modric al PSG



## juventino (7 Agosto 2019)

Secondo il quotidiano catalano Sport il Real Madrid è finalmente uscito allo scoperto con la sua offerta per Neymar: 120 milioni cash + Luka Modric per una valutazione totale di 180. Florentino ritiene possibile chiudere la chiusura dell'affare e attende il sì di Neymar.

*Conferme da Sky Sport UK: Real in trattativa per Neymar. I club non hanno smentito.*

*Conferme anche dal Brasile: trattativa caldissima; il Real ha offerto Navas e Bale come contropartite, poiché Modric ha rifiutato il trasferimento a Parigi. Il PSG è in pressing sul croato per convincerlo. La sensazione è che questa potrebbe davvero essere la trattativa giusta.*

*Marca conferma: non ci sono possibilità che Modric accetti il PSG. Trattativa in stallo.*


----------



## juventino (7 Agosto 2019)

E fu così che si scoprì perché Modric ha saltato l'amichevole. Nei giorni precedenti anche a Sky avevano accennato al fatto che il Real avrebbe fatto quest'offerta.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> E fu così che si scoprì perché Modric ha saltato l'amichevole. Nei giorni precedenti anche a Sky avevano accennato al fatto che il Real avrebbe fatto quest'offerta.



ma che dici .. è tutto fatto per il milan!! ha likato il milan! mi sembra un messaggio chiaro!


----------



## Goro (7 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano catalano Sport il Real Madrid è finalmente uscito allo scoperto con la sua offerta per Neymar: 120 milioni cash + Luka Modric per una valutazione totale di 180. Florentino ritiene possibile chiudere la chiusura dell'affare e attende il sì di Neymar.



Modric valutato 60 milioni


----------



## 666psycho (7 Agosto 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Modric valutato 60 milioni



beh ha appena vinto il pallone d'oro.. di sicuro non te lo regalano.. ma forse 60 sono un po troppi..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano catalano Sport il Real Madrid è finalmente uscito allo scoperto con la sua offerta per Neymar: 120 milioni cash + Luka Modric per una valutazione totale di 180. Florentino ritiene possibile chiudere la chiusura dell'affare e attende il sì di Neymar.


Di sicuro non va alla Juve.


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano catalano Sport il Real Madrid è finalmente uscito allo scoperto con la sua offerta per Neymar: 120 milioni cash + Luka Modric per una valutazione totale di 180. Florentino ritiene possibile chiudere la chiusura dell'affare e attende il sì di Neymar.



Ed io continuo a chiedermi come fanno poi per giocare con Neymar e Hazard...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo il quotidiano catalano Sport il Real Madrid è finalmente uscito allo scoperto con la sua offerta per Neymar: 120 milioni cash + Luka Modric per una valutazione totale di 180. Florentino ritiene possibile chiudere la chiusura dell'affare e attende il sì di Neymar.




Ma figuriamoci.

60 milioni per un centrocampista 34enne, per quanto fenomeno, non esistono.


----------



## Comic Sans (7 Agosto 2019)

Ciao ciao modric


----------



## hiei87 (7 Agosto 2019)

Neymare e Hazard giocano nello stesso ruolo e non li riesco ad inquadrare altrove. Mi pare sia tornato il vecchio Real che spende tanto e senza criterio.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Agosto 2019)

Quotidiano catalano. Comunque sono convinto che Modric non andrebbe al PSG.


----------



## Aron (7 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Quotidiano catalano. Comunque sono convinto che Modric non andrebbe al PSG.



Uhm...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Agosto 2019)

666psycho ha scritto:


> beh ha appena vinto il pallone d'oro.. di sicuro non te lo regalano.. ma forse 60 sono un po troppi..



Si, ha vinto il pallone d’oro (ci sarebbero da dire tante cose..), ha fatto una stagione pessima e ha 34 anni. Chi ci casca?


----------



## Kdkobain (7 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si, ha vinto il pallone d’oro (ci sarebbero da dire tante cose..), ha fatto una stagione pessima e ha 34 anni. Chi ci casca?



Il Real ha talmente voglia di tenere il pallone d'oro che hanno rinnovato a peso d'oro Kross....giustamente cercando un pollo a cui appoggiare (con delicatezza) i 50 milioni restanti del contratto di Modric.
Spero vivamente che i polli non siamo noi rossoneri xD

P.s. Voi non avete bisogno di un sostituto di Khedira ? xD


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Agosto 2019)

Fake. Neymar e Hazard giocano nello stesso ruolo e Modric che al massimo può valere venti milioni di cartellino non viene inserito in operazioni con certe cifre. Se lascia il PSG è solo per andare al Barca con Coutinho che farebbe il percorso inverso 



666psycho ha scritto:


> ma che dici .. è tutto fatto per il milan!! ha likato il milan! mi sembra un messaggio chiaro!



C’è poco da fare battute di spirito. Se arriva realmente tu e tutti gli altri fenomeni che entrate su questo forum solo per ricordarci che kosta tr0ppo e non verrà mai dovrete prendere uno shuttle e scappare più lontano possibile


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Fake. Neymar e Hazard giocano nello stesso ruolo e Modric che al massimo può valere venti milioni di cartellino non viene inserito in operazioni con certe cifre. Se lascia il PSG è solo per andare al Barca con Coutinho che farebbe il percorso inverso
> 
> 
> 
> C’è poco da fare battute di spirito. Se arriva realmente tu e tutti gli altri fenomeni che entrate su questo forum solo per ricordarci che kosta tr0ppo e non verrà mai dovrete prendere uno shuttle e scappare più lontano possibile



Lo farò, se stare su un forum vuol dire avere questo livello di dibattito.

Mi spieghi cosa è così scandaloso nel reputare che Modric non può venire da noi? 

Sta succedendo pari pari la stessa cosa che è successa con Ibrahimovic. Ti ricordi come è andata a finire?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo farò, se stare su un forum vuol dire avere questo livello di dibattito.
> 
> Mi spieghi cosa è così scandaloso nel reputare che Modric non può venire da noi?
> 
> Sta succedendo pari pari la stessa cosa che è successa con Ibrahimovic. Ti ricordi come è andata a finire?



Più che altro detesto quelli che fanno i saccentoni e gli spiritosi usando un' ironia discutibile, bacchettando continuamente quelli che credono realmente a una possibilità di questa trattativa.
Io onestamente non credo che Modric venga da noi, ma non per questo scrivo di continuo come siano ingenui o creduloni quelli che realmente ci credono, ricordando i costi proibitivi e sciocchezze varie come se non ne fossero già al corrente.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Più che altro detesto quelli che fanno i saccentoni e gli spiritosi usando un' ironia discutibile, bacchettando continuamente quelli che credono realmente a una possibilità di questa trattativa.
> Io onestamente non credo che Modric venga da noi, ma non per questo scrivo di continuo come siano ingenui o creduloni quelli che realmente ci credono, ricordando i costi proibitivi e sciocchezze varie come se non ne fossero già al corrente.



Non ho capito.

Stai semplicemente commentando a margine o mi stai facendo notare di essere fra questi e quindi usare il solito tono che ho sottolineato?

Perché io ho commentato sulla questione, ma ho argomentato (massimo due post credo, non di più) e non mi sembra di avere denigrato nessuno, sempre che ritenere una cosa altamente improbabile sia denigrare il prossimo.

Sarò pronto a scusarmi in caso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito.
> 
> Stai semplicemente commentando a margine o mi stai facendo notare di essere fra questi e quindi usare il solito tono che ho sottolineato?
> 
> ...



Non mi riferivo a te nello specifico, bensì in generale.


----------



## juventino (7 Agosto 2019)

*Conferme da Sky Sport UK: Real in trattativa per Neymar. I club non hanno smentito.*


----------



## vota DC (7 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si, ha vinto il pallone d’oro (ci sarebbero da dire tante cose..), ha fatto una stagione pessima e ha 34 anni. Chi ci casca?



Neymar però ha 3 anni prima di raggiungere età da ritiro per lo standard brasiliano.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Agosto 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Il Real ha talmente voglia di tenere il pallone d'oro che hanno rinnovato a peso d'oro Kross....giustamente cercando un pollo a cui appoggiare (con delicatezza) i 50 milioni restanti del contratto di Modric.
> Spero vivamente che i polli non siamo noi rossoneri xD
> 
> P.s. Voi non avete bisogno di un sostituto di Khedira ? xD


No, per carità, ci manca pure modric..
Modric è un altro dei tanti invendibili del real e in generale di questo mercato 2019. Modric o lo regalano o gli rimane sul groppone


----------



## hakaishin (8 Agosto 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Neymar però ha 3 anni prima di raggiungere età da ritiro per lo standard brasiliano.



Si ma neymar è tutta pubblicità. Lo si compra per questo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Agosto 2019)

666psycho ha scritto:


> beh ha appena vinto il pallone d'oro.. di sicuro non te lo regalano.. ma forse 60 sono un po troppi..



Vabbé capirai..pallone d'oro regalato..ha pur sempre 34 anni e prende uno sproposito..

Non può valere più di 25 milioni


----------



## juventino (8 Agosto 2019)

*Conferme anche dal Brasile: trattativa caldissima; il Real ha offerto Navas e Bale come contropartite, poiché Modric ha rifiutato il trasferimento a Parigi. Il PSG è in pressing sul croato per convincerlo. La sensazione è che questa potrebbe davvero essere la trattativa giusta.*


----------



## juventino (8 Agosto 2019)

Bale deve essere davvero un rottame per spingere il PSG ad insistere su un 34enne come Modric come contropartita.


----------



## mrsmit (8 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Conferme anche dal Brasile: trattativa caldissima; il Real ha offerto Navas e Bale come contropartite, poiché Modric ha rifiutato il trasferimento a Parigi. Il PSG è in pressing sul croato per convincerlo. La sensazione è che questa potrebbe davvero essere la trattativa giusta.*



Navas? che se ne fanno?


----------



## juventino (8 Agosto 2019)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Navas? che se ne fanno?



Hanno ceduto Trapp, gli serve un nuovo vice-Areola.


----------



## mrsmit (8 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Hanno ceduto Trapp, gli serve un nuovo vice-Areola.



Gli diamo Donnarumma per 50/60 milioni.......


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Conferme anche dal Brasile: trattativa caldissima; il Real ha offerto Navas e Bale come contropartite, poiché Modric ha rifiutato il trasferimento a Parigi. Il PSG è in pressing sul croato per convincerlo. La sensazione è che questa potrebbe davvero essere la trattativa giusta.*


Boh... hanno 2000 ali sinistre... può giocare anche come trequartista in un 4-2-3-1 Neymar, però davanti ne hanno davvero troppi. Se possibile vediamo di approfittarne.


----------



## juventino (9 Agosto 2019)

*Marca conferma: non ci sono possibilità che Modric accetti il PSG. Trattativa in stallo.*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Boh... hanno 2000 ali sinistre... può giocare anche come trequartista in un 4-2-3-1 Neymar, però davanti ne hanno davvero troppi. Se possibile vediamo di approfittarne.



Già. Bisogna approfittarne.


----------

